# What is the best turbo to upgrade to?



## bosshossoncandy (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey all just want to know if anyone knows the best and easiest turbo to upgrade to...i have an audi tt 225 and i really want to upgrade it...dont know which one is the easist to upgrade to and when i say easiest i mean in the same spot and still gets me a good amount of power....if someone could shed some light on this id greatly appreciate it.


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

It dont just finish with a big turbo mate.

The ko4 hybrid is a good upgrade if you want a lil bit more power and a faster spool up but any turbo is pointless unless you got uprated the exhaust, air filter, from mounted intercooler, DV etc. And I your looking to brake the 300bhp mark then will be best looking at uprating your internals. hope this helps

Haz

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.456718,0.136060


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

What is the best turbo to upgrade to?

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love this place!


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol lol exactly!!!!!


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> What is the best turbo to upgrade to?
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...


LoL 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.456554,0.136209


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Honestly if you need to change a turbo. The VERY BEST UPGRADE is stick to a new stock unit and enjoy a peaceful life!

Hybrids are many and of the few that actually might deliver 300+ there are compromises and expenses to address to get the most of them, Injectors, Fuel pump, FMIC, Downpipes, sports cats, etc etc. let alone how well the hybrid has been built and its life expectancy.

With EVERY turbo upgrade there is a compromise in Power and Torque as well

The general rule of thumb is the higher in bhp you go the less torque in the earlier rpm range and Hybrids are meant to challenge that however in our experience they dont always deliver because the way they flow can mean you have to fight surge. 
you can get into spending a serious amount to get the best from them and if you dont you will be disappointed with what they do give.

The money you can end up spending on a hybrid is a good portion of what would cover the first level of big turbo.

IMO the Best upgrade with supporting ancillaries is a GT2860RS for a 225 1.8T beyond this turbo you start worrying about rods and pistons and heading into laggier behavior.

all in my own humble opinion of course! :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> IMO the Best upgrade with supporting ancillaries is a GT2860RS for a 225 1.8T beyond this turbo you start worrying about rods and pistons and heading into laggier behavior.
> 
> all in my own humble opinion of course! :roll:


Now I know I have good taste, Wak you've made my day  :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...&Product_Code=ATP-VVW-165&Category_Code=VVWTK

I believe a company carries ATP turbos in the UK

8)


----------



## bosshossoncandy (Jun 19, 2010)

Wellnks for the help...an yea i already have the supporting mods or i wouldnt be trying to go bigger... FMIC, 3 in. TBE, Drilled and Slotted big brakes.....intake....MBC....you name it i got it....except for that turbo


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

So you only need a new 3" DP, Manifold and Turbo then :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Guessing '3 in. TBE' means downpipe :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Guessing '3 in. TBE' means downpipe :?


maybe "turbo back exhaust"
Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Well yes that's what it stands for but surely should incorporate the manifold if turbo back :lol:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

just buy an m3


----------



## bosshossoncandy (Jun 19, 2010)

yea thats what that means..... :roll: turbo back but dont the ko4 hybrids go on stock manifolds normally or should i get a new one


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jayz_son said:


> just buy an m3


+1


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

bosshossoncandy said:


> dont the ko4 hybrids go on stock manifolds normally or should i get a new one


Guess they do, as should the GT2860RS but imagine huge benefit from an aftermarket manifold


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> bosshossoncandy said:
> 
> 
> > dont the ko4 hybrids go on stock manifolds normally or should i get a new one
> ...


I just happen to know that The TT Shop BT kit using the GT2860RS includes a hi flo cast manifold :wink:

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/performance. ... uct=100010


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you know whose manifold? Or is it their own (possibly sub-contracted) making?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> Do you know who's manifold? Or is it their own (possibly sub-contracted) making?


It's their own fat birdy

_"It is coupled to our race crafted, high nickel content, cast manifold and TIG welded, hand finished stainless steel charge, inlet and downpipes."_

What isn't mentioned in the kit is their metal TIP which is simply stunning (as much as a TIP can be)

Will have pics up next weekend.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Oi! Who you calling fat, dog-breath? :evil: :wink:

It does all sound rather nice, don't it? Think I'll get there by stages. That way I don't notice (quite so much) the cost. :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> Oi! Who you calling fat, dog-breath? :evil: :wink:


You :evil: :wink: :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

You are right Jamman. Those tips are gorgeous ! As for good taste that must include me as that turbo is working just fine for me. As suggested a little bit light on torque but oh my what a mighty wallop at 4000 rpm !!

Been asked by Dave today if I would put my car on the TT shop stand at ADI next week so all you guys can gawp at my new tips. You never know I might even polish them.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> You are right Jamman. Those tips are gorgeous ! As for good taste that must include me as that turbo is working just fine for me. As suggested a little bit light on torque but oh my what a mighty wallop at 4000 rpm !!
> 
> Been asked by Dave today if I would put my car on the TT shop stand at ADI next week so all you guys can gawp at my new tips. You never know I might even polish them.


Was going on the stand as well mate but it's a long way and I'm flat pack building solid for 2 days (don't ask)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> I just happen to know that The TT Shop BT kit using the GT2860RS includes a hi flo cast manifold :wink:
> 
> http://www.thettshop.co.uk/performance. ... uct=100010


Is that a 'fitted' price?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I just happen to know that The TT Shop BT kit using the GT2860RS includes a hi flo cast manifold :wink:
> ...


Nope plus fitting matey


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Did a bit of turbo day-dreaming last night. The TT Shop BT kit sounds very similar to what Team Dynamics are offering. The turbo description particularly sounds like the Stage 2 Hybrid they offer. Quite interested in a 'plug 'n' play' turbo upgrade at some stage. But, as I keep saying to myself, zorst first, Fat/Big Bird... :?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

You have to get a new manifold, the stock one just wont flow enough


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Aye, their website suggested as much. Still waiting on options on that front. Someone well known here is, I believe, doing a long-term reliability test on a TSR one but other than that it seems options are limited. Oh well, academic for me just yet; Pipewerx first.


----------

